

Windows Phone App Studio: A User Interface Only Microsoft Could Design - omgbobbyg
http://www.ideatoappster.com/windows-phone-app-studio-ui-only-microsoft-could-design/

======
goostavos
So, the founder of Blue Label Labs, a company which "is a New York based iOS,
Android and Windows Phone mobile design and development lab," doesn't like the
DIY App tool that Microsoft released..? Shocking!

Microsoft hate-train or not, let's not take this as an actual, level headed
review of the system -- in any sense. The guy has a vested interest in it
_not_ being a good system, and selling it to people as such (regardless of
reality).

------
_mayo
Seems to be down, cached version:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.ideatoappster.com/windows-
phone-app-studio-ui-only-microsoft-could-design/)

------
bchjam
This article implies that the entire UI is crap but then goes on to complain
solely about the casing and spacing of a few variables and a button. He does
have a point that this amounts to noise for the uninitiated but I wouldn't say
it breaks the UI. It seems like the author was eager to bash MS.

------
rza
I kept reading expecting a complaint other than the spacing and camel-case,
but couldn't find any. I think you many be underestimating the non-
programmer's ability to parse English, as I can't imagine it would be too
difficult to realize 'ds' means Data Source when it's in the Data Source
category. Those words seem to be labeling variables? Which if it's the case,
having no spaces in variable names is indeed a good practice.

Non-programmers can still use technical software.

------
ashcairo
Google Cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:www.ide...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:www.ideatoappster.com/windows-
phone-app-studio-ui-only-microsoft-could-design/)

------
chatman
Looks beautiful and simple.

------
philtar
Site is down. That was fast.

